# Basketball Hoops



## sykescc

We decided to get our son a basketball goal for Christmas this year (ordered it extremely early to hopefully overcome all the shipping delays). I would have preferred an in-ground hoop but HOA only allows the portable variety :roll: . Some other folks in the neighborhood have portable hoops and they seem to have a tendency to end up tipped over and just look ragged after falling a few times. We decided to spring for a more heavy duty hoop with a hybrid base that has separate compartments, one for water and one for sand bags that is supposed to add stability. I believe it says the base will hold a combined 400lbs of water and sand, which I would think is enough to keep it upright. But I also don't want the hoop to get bent or backboard cracked with the first gust of wind.

My question is, do any of you have experience with creative ways to keep these hoops upright? I always had in-ground hoops as a kid so this will be my first time dealing with a portable one. I have seen some gel-like substance that can be mixed in the water compartment to allow it to hold more water and make it heavier, but online reviews seem to be mixed on this substance. Is my best option just to load it up with as many sand bags as I can fit on the base? Or have any of you engineered a better anchor system for these things? I want to make sure I have a game plan and all supplies so I can get the setup right after Christmas.


----------



## TroyScherer

We have a fairly basic portable hoop and it was supposed to be filled with water but we decided to use sand. That was over 12 years ago and it has never fallen over. The neighbors that used water have had that issue multiple times and eventually replaced theirs due to damage.

I think the time and headache of filling it all with sand was well worth it.


----------



## Wiley

@sykescc With our portable hoop I loaded the base with sand then I placed three 60lbs bags of concrete side by side along the base and drenched them with water. As they dry and cure they will mold perfectly to the base. I also spray painted them black to match the base. Easy to remove and place back when needed.


----------



## Still learnin

We live in a wind tunnel. I was very worried about the goal tipping over. We used the gel and we haven't had any issues with it at all.

https://www.amazon.com/BaseGel-Basketball-Portable-Polymer-16-Ounce/dp/B004VA5SSY/ref=asc_df_B004VA5SSY?tag=bngsmtphsnus-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80539344310817&hvnetw=s&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=m&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584138871785954&psc=1


----------



## sykescc

Thanks for the input.

@Wiley I like that idea with the bags of concrete. Did you just spray the bags with a hose and then peel the bag away after they dry and cure?


----------



## Wiley

sykescc said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> @Wiley I like that idea with the bags of concrete. Did you just spray the bags with a hose and then peel the bag away after they dry and cure?


Exactly!


----------



## Cavan806

I just installed a new hoop for my boys. Our portable goal lasted about 8 years, but it was on borrowed time for the last two. Digging the hole was the hardest part. Then of course it rained.


----------



## robbybobby

Looks awesome.


----------

